

Plex Media Server Now on Linux. - peterb
http://elan.plexapp.com/2011/05/14/the-plex-penguin-friendly-media-server/

======
foundbobby
I just installed Plex on my Ubuntu media server and bought the Plex for
Android app on my Xoom and it works amazingly well. Beware of networking
issues if your wifi is on a different subnet than your server:
[http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/26336-no-valid-
rou...](http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/26336-no-valid-route-when-
using-openvpn/)

------
fefzero
I don't have any Macs at my house, so I hadn't experienced Plex before a few
weeks ago when I installed the media server on my Windows Box to serve to our
Roku. It was already the best local media app for the Roku, and this just
makes it even better since I can run it on my Unraid box and only keep one
machine running 24/7.

